# Living and working in Durban...



## bigbill (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I have recently been approached about a role with a company in South Africa and thought I better ask a few questions...

I no nothing at the moment about working or living in SA - my only experience of SA was a couple of weeks I spent in Cape Town last year through my current employer when I was based in Newlands.

So, it would be me and my family who would move out - me, my wife, and my 2 children (13 and 9) - we are all British asians (Indian origin). You hear some horror stories about safety in SA, but was hoping for some impartial feedback on the matter?

Where is good to live in Durban? Which are the good schools? What is the cost of living? What should we avoid? How does PAYE tax work in SA?

Anything else would be great if you can help!

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Bill, I made the move to Dbn 3 years ago and it's the best thing I've ever done. Yes crime is an issue, however if you live in the right area and have a good job your lifestyle will be great.


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tax is similar to the uk. There are many good areas. Where will your work be based?


----------



## bigbill (Jan 18, 2012)

ady1976 said:


> Tax is similar to the uk. There are many good areas. Where will your work be based?


Hi,

The offices are based in the Mount Edgecombe area.

Where is a good place to live?

I am trying to understand what sort of level I need to negotiate my salary to ensure a good standard of living - having to factor in usual cost of living things but also schooling for the kids etc - any advice/comments at all would be appreciated.

Bill


----------

